# Measuring and cutting



## wana000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello!

I am doing some plumbing research and I am currently looking into opportunities to improve the process of measuring and incorporating the next steps after the actual measuring in order to improve the workflow on site. 
I see some potential in there, especially on larger construction sites and for recurrent tasks.

I would really appreciate your professional opinion on this topic, especially:

I have made some experience that commonly simple measure sticks are used, which cause a lot of re-measuring and are sometimes inflexible...
Which tools do you usually use for measuring? 

What are the tasks that usually follow the measuring process? 
Would you find it helpful to better integrate and connect the measuring with the following tasks in order to save time?

How do you usually work when measuring? Is it measuring-cutting-measuring-cutting-measuring-bending-etc. or more first taking all possible measurements and then doing the cutting in one step?

I have heard that a lot of plumbers find it painful in their wrists to use common pipe cutters repeatedly, especially if they have had some issues or have been working longer in the field. What is your experience in this regard?

How do you consider the common cutting tools that are available on the market? Would it be easier to have one automated cutting device for different pipe sizes and materials? 

I am really interested in you opinion. Where do you disagree? Have you had similar thoughts?

Thanks a lot for your valueable information.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you a plumber sir?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wana000 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am doing some plumbing research and I am currently looking into opportunities to improve the process of measuring and incorporating the next steps after the actual measuring in order to improve the workflow on site.
> I see some potential in there, especially on larger construction sites and for recurrent tasks.
> ...


 Excuse me..,I just farted... am I excused??


----------



## wana000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Are you a plumber sir?


No, I´m only trying to get a better understanding for your profession...


----------



## wana000 (Nov 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Excuse me..,I just farted... am I excused??


You don´t mind exchanging phone numbers for more constructive input, right?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

For your profit?:blink:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Der dum.....der dum....der dum...der dum.....sharks will be here soon


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

If only someone would invent a device with sharp teeth on it and perhaps a handle. It would make pipe easier to cut than this string I've been using...




...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

